# الغلبة وسط التجارب



## happy angel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*الغلبة وسط التجارب

وإله كل نعمة الذي دعانا إلى مجده الأبدي في المسيح يسوع بعد ما تألمتم يسيراً هو يكملكم (ويشكلكم لتصيروا كما ينبغي أن تكونوا) ويثبتكم ويقويكم ويمكنكم. 

يخبرنا يسوع في بشارة يوحنا 16: 33 أنه في العالم سيكون لنا ضيق، ويبدو أن الألم والتجارب والضيق جزء لا يتجزأ من الحياة، أفلا ينبغي علينا إذاً أن نتعلم كيف نغلب وسط التجارب؟ 
فإما أن تجعلنا التجارب أسعد حالاً أو أتعس حالاً. فبينما يحاول إبليس سلب إيماننا حتى يسوء بنا الحال فنثور ونغضب من الله، يريد الله أن يقوي إيماننا وينقيه حتى نخرج كالذهب المُصفى فيتولد في داخلنا صبراً واختبارات نستطيع بها مساعدة آخرين أيضاً (1بطرس 1: 5-7). 

تعلمنا كلمة الله أن نحتمل بصبر (1بطرس 2: 20). والصبر معناه احتمال التجربة حتى النهاية، كما أنه أحد ثمار الروح القدس (غلاطية 5: 22). والصبر لا يعني مجرد الانتظار وإنما كيفية السلوك أثناء هذا الانتظار. 

ولكي نغلب في تجاربنا، لابد أن نتعلم الثبات والاستمرار في تكريسنا والتزامنا وفي السلوك بالمحبة. أن اجتياز التجربة مع الاستمرار في تقديم المحبة واللطف للآخرين يضمن لك الغلبة وسط التجارب. فإن كنت تجتاز تجربة ما، فلا تعطها الفرصة لكي تغلبك، بل تأكد من أنها ستصنع منك إنسان أقوى. 
ردد هذه الكلمات: 
"سوف أغلب وسط التجارب لأني عزمت أن أثبت وأن أسلك بالمحبة وبثمار الروح القدس*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

تأملات روحية جميلة happy angel
شكرااااا على الموضوع اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *
> ولكي نغلب في تجاربنا، لابد أن نتعلم الثبات والاستمرار في تكريسنا والتزامنا وفي السلوك بالمحبة. أن اجتياز التجربة مع الاستمرار في تقديم المحبة واللطف للآخرين يضمن لك الغلبة وسط التجارب. فإن كنت تجتاز تجربة ما، فلا تعطها الفرصة لكي تغلبك، بل تأكد من أنها ستصنع منك إنسان أقوى.
> 
> *​


موضوع  روحى جميل جداااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

رووووووووعه يا هابى 

تأملات جميله اووووووى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على التأملات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## SALVATION (26 نوفمبر 2008)

_



ولكي نغلب في تجاربنا، لابد أن نتعلم الثبات والاستمرار في تكريسنا والتزامنا وفي السلوك بالمحبة. أن اجتياز التجربة مع الاستمرار في تقديم المحبة واللطف للآخرين يضمن لك الغلبة وسط التجارب​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل جدا تأملك 
تسلم ايدى




​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> تأملات روحية جميلة happy angel
> شكرااااا على الموضوع اختى
> سلام المسيح​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع  روحى جميل جداااااااااااااااااا​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووعه يا هابى
> 
> تأملات جميله اووووووى
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> جميل جدا تأملك
> تسلم ايدى
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياتونى*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


>



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2009)

تأمل راااااااااائع يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## grges monir (31 يناير 2009)

حاول دائما أن تري الجانب المضيء في كل تجارب حياتك القاسية لكي تعلم إذا كانت جذورك راسخة في المسيح أم لا  وتعلم دائما أن تشكر الله على ضيقات حياتك فإنها بالتأكيد تفيدك كثيراً جداً وتعلمك الكثير أيضاً 
"لكن الله أمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضاً المنفذ لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا" (كورنثوس الأولي 13:10) 
*ميرسى هابى على الموضوع الجميل*
​


----------



## happy angel (27 أبريل 2009)

grges monir قال:


> حاول دائما أن تري الجانب المضيء في كل تجارب حياتك القاسية لكي تعلم إذا كانت جذورك راسخة في المسيح أم لا  وتعلم دائما أن تشكر الله على ضيقات حياتك فإنها بالتأكيد تفيدك كثيراً جداً وتعلمك الكثير أيضاً
> "لكن الله أمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضاً المنفذ لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا" (كورنثوس الأولي 13:10)
> *ميرسى هابى على الموضوع الجميل*
> ​


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجرجس*​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (27 أبريل 2009)

موضوع روحى جميل جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا امى الحبيبة *
*ربنا يبارك عمل ايديكى وسطينا*
*سلام المسيح يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*مرسيه ليكي مامتي علي الكلمات الرائعة دي
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

تأمل جميل جداااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا هابى


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

نيرمين عزمى قال:


> موضوع روحى جميل جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا امى الحبيبة *
> *ربنا يبارك عمل ايديكى وسطينا*
> *سلام المسيح يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مرسيه ليكي مامتي علي الكلمات الرائعة دي
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> تأمل جميل جداااااااااااااااا
> ميرسى يا هابى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جمييييييييل اوى اوى يا حبيبة قلبى
ميرس ليكى يا اجمل انجل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييل اوى اوى يا حبيبة قلبى
> ميرس ليكى يا اجمل انجل
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (20 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا 

يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا
> 
> يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


----------



## maramero (21 يوليو 2009)

*
ولكي نغلب في تجاربنا، لابد أن نتعلم الثبات والاستمرار في تكريسنا والتزامنا وفي السلوك بالمحبة. أن اجتياز التجربة مع الاستمرار في تقديم المحبة واللطف للآخرين يضمن لك الغلبة وسط التجارب. فإن كنت تجتاز تجربة ما، فلا تعطها الفرصة لكي تغلبك، بل تأكد من أنها ستصنع منك إنسان أقوى. 
ردد هذه الكلمات: 
"سوف أغلب وسط التجارب لأني عزمت أن أثبت وأن أسلك بالمحبة وبثمار الروح القدس​*
*مرسي كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## dodoz (21 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى ليييييييييييكى*
*تأملات فى منتهى الجمال*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

_ شكرا للموضوع
أعجبنى قول أحد الأباء عن التججارب والضيقاتط

يقول
كيف أحتمل الشهداء الأستشهاد والحروق وغيره

الرب يأتى بالوصيه ومعها نعمه تنفيذها من الروح القدس
فمثلا
أحبوا أعداءكم صعبه جدا لكن بنعمه الروح القدس تكون سهله ولمن يمتلأ بالروح ويشعلها دائما
الرب يباركك_


----------



## happy angel (26 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *
> ولكي نغلب في تجاربنا، لابد أن نتعلم الثبات والاستمرار في تكريسنا والتزامنا وفي السلوك بالمحبة. أن اجتياز التجربة مع الاستمرار في تقديم المحبة واللطف للآخرين يضمن لك الغلبة وسط التجارب. فإن كنت تجتاز تجربة ما، فلا تعطها الفرصة لكي تغلبك، بل تأكد من أنها ستصنع منك إنسان أقوى.
> ردد هذه الكلمات:
> "سوف أغلب وسط التجارب لأني عزمت أن أثبت وأن أسلك بالمحبة وبثمار الروح القدس​*
> *مرسي كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (26 يوليو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليييييييييييكى*
> *تأملات فى منتهى الجمال*
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## happy angel (26 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _ شكرا للموضوع
> أعجبنى قول أحد الأباء عن التججارب والضيقاتط
> 
> يقول
> ...


----------

